# Sit back and relax



## ThomasK

Net gelezen op de achterflap van een cd-boekje. Uiteraard kun je vertalen als "Leun achterover en rust uit", maar dan blijven we bij een zeer letterlijke vertaling. "... en geniet" is iets vrijer, maar ik lees graag uw creatieve suggesties (of probeersels)... Gewoon even zien hoe je het (heel vrij, maar toch trouw aan de betekenis) kunt weergeven...


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Sorry, bij vergissing op de verwijderlink gedrukt.

_Ga lekker (even) zitten en...
Ga er lekker voor zitten...
_
Iets met _lekker_ in ieder geval, Nederlandser kan bijna niet.


----------



## eno2

VD Eng-Ned heeft/geeft het ook:



> sit back
> gemakkelijk gaan zitten, achterover leunen
> (figuurlijk) zijn gemak nemen, ontspannen



---

Creatief:
Zak onderuit en ontspan.
Gooi je in de zetel en geniet.
Relax en geniet (Ik heb namelijk een relax waar ik erg van geniet + van muziek daarbij)


----------



## ThomasK

@Hans Molenslag: ja, die "lekker" is totaal Nederlands! hier durven wij ook wel eens "lekker" gebruiken in metaforische zin, maar niet vaak... Opvallend ook: "even". Maar het kan natuurlijk, terwijl het niet echt impliceert dat je bedoelt dat het voor korte tijd is, niet?

@eno2: de creatieve vondsten zijn best oké, al zou ik zelf "Gooi je in de zetel" niet snel gebruiken...


----------



## eno2

No prob, niet gooien dan maar ploffen.
Plof in de zetel en geniet
Plof neer in je zetel en geniet.


----------



## eno2

Installeer je knusjes en geniet. 
Ga comfortabel zitten en geniet.


----------



## ThomasK

Voor mij prima, misschien wel ietwat lang in vergelijking met het origineel, maar vermoedelijk is dat de kracht van het Engels met zijn talloze monosyllabische woorden...


----------



## eno2

Sit back heeft een aantal keer 'leun lekker achterover' bij Linguee en ook een keer 'zak maar lekker onderuit'.
In #3 had ik al 'Zak onderuit', zonder opzoekwerk. Dat is ook twee woorden voor 'sit back'. Je kan lekker toevoegen natuurlijk.


----------



## ThomasK

Dat lijkt het dan wat te zijn... Hartelijk dank. Ik laat het hier even bij, maar wie weet, komt er nog iemand met een verrassende bijdrage...

Ik zit nu alleen nog te denken, mij af te vragen: moeten die "lekker"'s en andere adverbia erbij? Kan het sec, bijna even kort als het Engels, met enkel verba en partikels eventueel??? Met "zitten alleen" komen we er niet, tenzij met "Ga zitten en relax" bv., maar dat lijkt bijna een bevel. Benieuwd of dat in het Engels ook zo aangevoeld zou worden...


----------

